# My Charger and My Desoto



## Stihl_Learning (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi all, 
Several people have mentioned or asked about the car in my sig
And I figured since you have a place for them, I would post some pics

The car in my sig line is a 1959 Desoto Fireflite Sportsman
Two tone paint, Air conditioning, Power steering and brakes, 383 4 barrel, push button transmission, and wipers with delay. A heavily optioned car for 59. only 2364 were made

My other car is a 1966 Dodge Charger I've had since I was 17. Its not stock but pretty highly modified. 440 6-pack, hot Cam, 3200 stall torque converter, headers, FlowMaster mufflers and 3:91 gears






















I love fixing all kinds of mechanical things. Cars, Lawn Tractors, Saws

(insert Tim Taylor grunt here) MORE POWER!


----------

